# Pills



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok hubby went in and got his other blood work done today as soon as I know I'll let you know. The problem being his tsh is normal and he isn't. That said we either have to decrease or increase a little to get the mood down and the hyper. What I find confusing is he is exhausted which would be more so hypo. Anyways he seems more hyper than anything. So we are going to drop the dose just a little...instead of a hole pill only 3/4 to see if this helps. He had his thyroid out seven months ago.

The doctor gave him rivotril...........seriously that is NOT going to help his mood swings its only going to calm him down and get him addicted if anything. We need to find the right dose for him, because right now he is on the lower end of normal on the hyper side at 1.65. That isn't where it is right for him apparently so we have to play doctor as this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

The doctor should NOT be testing just the TSH.
T4 & T3 should be tested as well, with T3 being the most important to be test as it has the most affect on you, especially if you are on a T3 med (thanks Andros... lol)

Also, Hyper can make you tired, as I'm exhausted some days and I'm hyper as hell.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't think I would be decreasing dosage by 25% with a TSH of 1.65. That's actually not too bad of a TSH, but as JPGreco says, TSH does not tell the whole story. Free T4 and Free T3 tests will give a better picture of what's going on.

What were his previous labs (before this round) and dosages? That would enable us to look for any "trends" and may provide better insights for you.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

oops, forgot "free". I'm getting better though... lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Ok hubby went in and got his other blood work done today as soon as I know I'll let you know. The problem being his tsh is normal and he isn't. That said we either have to decrease or increase a little to get the mood down and the hyper. What I find confusing is he is exhausted which would be more so hypo. Anyways he seems more hyper than anything. So we are going to drop the dose just a little...instead of a hole pill only 3/4 to see if this helps. He had his thyroid out seven months ago.
> 
> The doctor gave him rivotril...........seriously that is NOT going to help his mood swings its only going to calm him down and get him addicted if anything. We need to find the right dose for him, because right now he is on the lower end of normal on the hyper side at 1.65. That isn't where it is right for him apparently so we have to play doctor as this is getting ridiculous!


Hyper is exhausting; the body is never at rest even though you think it is.

How come he does not have his thyroid out. I forget why.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I know! Why is he having hyper symptoms? he's thyroid is out.....and we can't seem to get the meds right. The tsh says he's good, yet he is running around and doesn't stop, the worst is irriatation. I'M SO CONFUSED.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Oceanmist,
How long has your husband been on this dosage? what dosage is he on? What has his titration periods/adjustments been like these last few months since he had his thyroid removed? What thyroid hormone is he on?

I also agree that he needs to have his Free T4 and Free T3 tested.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

He is taking 0.15 of synthroid. He's been on this dose for 4 months. He just had his t4 and t3 blood work done yesterday so waiting to hear.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

He was at .2 and brought it down a 1/4. In 24 hours there was big changes. He wasn't sweating and well something else. With him a small change makes such a difference. He said there is a guy at work that is on 0.17 and thats were he is perfect. Well we'll see as the days go by, but like I said a BIG difference already. I know it should take weeks for any changes but not in his case. Thats the way he has been with this disease from the beginning. Any changes were immediate.

Yes we did this without the doctors ok..........but I called and begged for help and didn't see any compassion from the doctors as we struggled. Telling hubby that his blood work was OK, wasn't helping him or our marriage.....sometimes you have to take you health in your own hands. Again the change is not a big one and we haven't heard what his blood work is as far at the t3 and 4.
...either way were going with what works for us.....because we have to live this hell no one else does. I DO NOT RECOMMEND ANYONE TO DO WHAT WERE DOING WITH OUT SEEING YOUR DOCTOR.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> I know! Why is he having hyper symptoms? he's thyroid is out.....and we can't seem to get the meds right. The tsh says he's good, yet he is running around and doesn't stop, the worst is irriatation. I'M SO CONFUSED.


Did they get all the thyroid out? Does he have thyroid tissue somewhere else in his body?

This is just one of many articles on ectopic thyroid tissue.

http://www.eje-online.org/content/165/3/375.full

It can be anywhere on any organ. It sort of acts like endometriosis.

You can google (ectopic thyroid in different organs)

Also, they need to see where his TSI is at. Did he ever have that test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Let us know what you think of my input.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> He was at .2 and brought it down a 1/4. In 24 hours there was big changes. He wasn't sweating and well something else. With him a small change makes such a difference. He said there is a guy at work that is on 0.17 and thats were he is perfect. Well we'll see as the days go by, but like I said a BIG difference already. I know it should take weeks for any changes but not in his case. Thats the way he has been with this disease from the beginning. Any changes were immediate.
> 
> Yes we did this without the doctors ok..........but I called and begged for help and didn't see any compassion from the doctors as we struggled. Telling hubby that his blood work was OK, wasn't helping him or our marriage.....sometimes you have to take you health in your own hands. Again the change is not a big one and we haven't heard what his blood work is as far at the t3 and 4.
> ...either way were going with what works for us.....because we have to live this hell no one else does. I DO NOT RECOMMEND ANYONE TO DO WHAT WERE DOING WITH OUT SEEING YOUR DOCTOR.
> I'll keep you posted.


Are you talking 0.15 MG. or 0.15 MCG.?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

UPDATE.................one quarter less has completely changed the man. Point being if your not well people it's because your not on the right dosage. His mood is back to WHO I KNEW, ALONG WITH OTHER THINGS........ He himself said he can feel the change and everyone around him can see the change....amazing. Yet the doctor said his blood was normal...........really? Then gave him calmer downers which he didn't take...wow. Thank God I know a lot about meds, and told him not to touch the ones they gave him as they would not fix the issue only complicate the issue. Most importantly thank God he finally listened to me.....

Hubby was on .2 mg snythroid and is now taking a quarter less.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That is GREAT!!!!

So maybe you can call the doc and get an official prescription for the lower dosage, so you don't have to break the pills anymore.  (Or maybe you're not doing that???)


----------

